# Has anyone chartered through Hellas easyacht



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi -

some friends and i have chartered a 53' sailboat through Hellas easyyacht in Greece beginning next week. Has anyone used this company? Feedback?


----------



## ritasw (Oct 6, 2007)

*Hellas charter*

I am just starting to plan a bareboat trip to Greece for 3rd week in May08 so I would be very interested in hearing how your trip went and whether the company was a good choice.


----------

